# Need Inspiration



## Tucuxi (Dec 28, 2007)

My boyfriend's roommate is turning 21, and he wants art. He's a manly man, and I want to do an animal-related piece.

I need some suggestions of badass animals or animal combinations. It can be a hybrid, a morph, or something totally made up.

Difficulty: No Manbearpig


Ready,

GO!

:twisted:


By the way, mods, I wasn't sure if I should put this on this board or the advice board. Feel free to move it if it's in the wrong place because I'm not really sure.


----------



## PinkTsuki (Dec 28, 2007)

It may sound terrible, but how about a canid/big feline with a nice oviraptor/velociraptor?


----------



## Tucuxi (Dec 29, 2007)

You know, that's not bad! I'd just have to figure a way to do that. Cat head on raptor body with some fur and freakin lizard teeth! Woo!

Keep em' coming!


----------



## Icarus (Dec 29, 2007)

Imma name cool animals

Giant Isopod
Giant Centipede
Angler Fish (female)
Komodo Dragon
Giant Squid
Nautilus
Hermit Crab
Fiddler Crab
Draco Lizard

Have fun


----------



## Tucuxi (Dec 29, 2007)

Icarus said:
			
		

> Imma name cool animals
> 
> Giant Isopod
> Giant Centipede
> ...



Hey those are pretty cool...especially the giant isopod.


----------



## Sparkynekomi (Dec 30, 2007)

Pit bull dog. 
Rottweiler. 
tigers and liond and bears, oh my?

Or a Rhino.


----------



## Tucuxi (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm actually incorporating a rhino horn into it. Rhinos ARE totally badass. 
Ok, after a lot of thinking... I've decided to combine this:
http://www.elasmodiver.com/images/Oceanic-Moore-07.jpg

with this:
http://home.no.net/paleo/carnotaurus/carnotaurus_6.jpg

I am putting the sharks head on the body of the carnotaur, along with a thresher shark tail on the end, and a big old fin coming out the back of the neck...and a rhino/devil horns.

Death on two legs.


----------

